# Spitfire free samples charity giveaway - last day of totally free xmas goodies!!



## british_bpm (Dec 5, 2014)

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/login-or-sign-up (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="LABS%20XMAS-2014-ROTATOR.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_xmas_2014/labs_xmas_2014_small_rotator/LABS%20XMAS-2014-ROTATOR.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_xmas_2014/labs_xmas_2014_small_rotator/LABS%20XMAS-2014-ROTATOR.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_xmas_2014/labs_xmas_2014_small_rotator/LABS%20XMAS-2014-ROTATOR.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="LABS%20XMAS-2014-ROTATOR.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/login-or-sign-up (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="LABS%20XMAS-2014-ROTATOR2.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_xmas_2014/labs_xmas_2014_small_rotator/LABS%20XMAS-2014-ROTATOR2.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_xmas_2014/labs_xmas_2014_small_rotator/LABS%20XMAS-2014-ROTATOR2.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_xmas_2014/labs_xmas_2014_small_rotator/LABS%20XMAS-2014-ROTATOR2.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="LABS%20XMAS-2014-ROTATOR2.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/login-or-sign-up (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="LABS%20XMAS-2014-ROTATOR3.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_xmas_2014/labs_xmas_2014_small_rotator/LABS%20XMAS-2014-ROTATOR3.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_xmas_2014/labs_xmas_2014_small_rotator/LABS%20XMAS-2014-ROTATOR3.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_xmas_2014/labs_xmas_2014_small_rotator/LABS%20XMAS-2014-ROTATOR3.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="LABS%20XMAS-2014-ROTATOR3.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/login-or-sign-up (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="LABS%20XMAS-2014-ROTATOR4.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_xmas_2014/labs_xmas_2014_small_rotator/LABS%20XMAS-2014-ROTATOR4.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_xmas_2014/labs_xmas_2014_small_rotator/LABS%20XMAS-2014-ROTATOR4.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/general_pr_materials_2/labs_xmas_2014/labs_xmas_2014_small_rotator/LABS%20XMAS-2014-ROTATOR4.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="LABS%20XMAS-2014-ROTATOR4.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

This is our 3rd year of releasing little parcels of sampling dynamite for free in return for donations to Unicef. We have now raised nearly £50,000 (around $80,000). A staggering achievement considering each instrument/ product has a minimum donation of only £2 (around $3.10) we have to thank everyone for their fantastic generosity and because of this we're now the 2nd biggest donator to this cause on the Just Giving site. Something we're incredibly proud of. A quick note on this year's donations, the £2 is a recommended amount, however if you want to donate more we would really encourage it. Unicef is an excellent organisation and faces particular challenges this year in respect of the Ebola crisis.

If you haven't used the labs scheme before you need to become a member, https://www.spitfireaudio.com/login-or-sign-up (sign in) at the bottom of this page and our site will direct you to Just Giving so you can make your donation, you'll then be redirected back to our site armed with tokens from which you can make your selection. Again, we thank you for this.

*FOR CHRISTMAS 2014 WE'RE GOING TO BE GRADUALLY RELEASING 8 NEW INSTRUMENTS TO ADD TO THE COLLECTION OF 21 PREVIOUSLY RELEASED PRODUCTS. THIS WILL START ON THE 3rd OF DECEMBER SO PLEASE CHECK BACK WITH US AS WE SLOWLY UNVEIL OUR ANNUAL ADVENT CALENDAR OF STUNNING LITTLE GOODIES.*






*SCARY STRINGS*

Another contribution from Christian's private collection, his "scary strings" are very simply made up VIs of small ensemble of string players recorded at Air-Edel studios in London. _"I needed to turn a lot of music around really quickly and a lot of it had to be really scary, I wanted something that moved under my fingers so I could hold notes and chords for an age without it looping. These scary strings are the nuts for that. Whilst using them (a lot) over the last couple of years I also realised that playing more lyrical stuff just with the front end gives you a haunting, almost child-like fragility, a very unique and special sound"_. Christian has prepared three presets the standard Scary, the scary with a bit of "cool" when you move the mod wheel up and a time stretched version for an even more disturbing hyper-real effect.

*RELEASED*

=======================================================






*PEEL GUITAR*

From Christian's private collection, a very simple but effective workhorse guitar. _"I've never managed to better the quality of this little ditty, with 3 dynamic layers, no round robins it has sat on countless scores of mine. I get live players like Leo Abrahams to replace it but directors love the quality of sound so much that I rarely get rid of it altogether! It's a Fender Telecastor through a vintage 15w Fender Tweed amp played with just a hint of vibrato. It's got what I would call that totally English sound to it. With judicious use of tremolo and distortion/ amp plugs I have managed to make this sound - to a fairly convincing level - like Radiohead, Coldplay, Tom Waits, Nick Cave and U2!"_

*RELEASED*

=======================================================






*MINI HARP*

The final contribution for Labs 2014 from CH's personal collection is his mini harp. Here's what he had to say about the two VIs you get with this one package. _"I love the sound of the harp, but like so many things it has a connotation, it puts you in a certain mood or place. I wanted to capture a more enigmatic account. So I bought a cheap small harp and played it badly myself concentrating only on the quietest level my fat fingers could play it. I love it on it's own (with lots of reverb) and find it sits amazingly well with the proper Skaila Kanga harp that we built for a tracked sound. But my absolute fave is the trem harp, this for me is evocative of Gustavo Santaolalla or something Nick Cave would stick in one of his western scores."_

*RELEASED*

=======================================================






*DJEMBE*

Find us a studio without one of these! We un-retired our lovely full sized Djembe from it's duties as a side coffee table and set Cicely Balston to deep sample this much loved drum beyond oblivion. With a ridiculous number of mic positions, artics, RR's and dyn' layers this should keep you from un-retiring your side table for a a while.

*RELEASED*

=======================================================






*TRUMPET FIDDLE*

This is a real attic-special. Christian found this at Hobgoblins in London. I single stringed oddity with a small gramophone horn as it's resonator it was allegedly the instrument du jour for about six months sometime in the 1910's, but soon fell out of favour because, well because it sounded just so damned awful. It does however record well and has miraculously made it's way onto countless scores mainly because it is featured as part of the "Brunel Loops" in Spitfire's popular Albion 1" library. Indeed we're sure we spotted it being used on Reznor's seminal score for "Girl With A Dragon Tattoo" but don't quote us on that!

*RELEASED*

=======================================================






*CAJON*

Quite literally translated; "box". Originating from Peru, this amazing instrument has infected latin music all over south America find it's way back to Europe via Flamenco pioneers like Paco De Lucia and finally into use in popular music in the UK by it's appeal as a great accompaniment for acoustic gigs and especially small promotional tours for rising stars. It sounds like a little drum-and-bass kit but it's easy to transport! It is played by slapping the main body of the front panel for a "kick" style sound. The slapping the top edges to resonate some ingenious snares inside the box, to create a "snare" type sound.

*RELEASED*

=======================================================






*MANDOLIN*

Here's us trying to match the success of our free Charango with a slightly less esoteric instrument. Not only useful for mocking up small guitar lines but great as a texture subtly mixed in with orchestral elements to add sparkle and motivation.

*COMING SOON!*

=======================================================






*MELODICA*

Well... we had to didn't we? Maybe we've missed the folk band wagon, but this is always useful for adding whimsy into your work. Combined with our free toy piano and Sound Dust's https://www.spitfireaudio.com/dustbundle (Dustbundle), you've got yourselves the making of the next best Indie score!

*RELEASED*

=======================================================

*MORE NEWS ON MORE LABS 2014 LINES TO FOLLOW!!!*

PLEASE NOTE YOU NEED A FULL VERSION OF EITHER KONTAKT 4 or 5 TO RUN THESE.]

*TO JOIN UP/ LOGIN CLICK BELOW*

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/login-or-sign-up (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="LABS-BUTTONS.jpg"
data-src="http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/LABS-BUTTONS.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/LABS-BUTTONS.jpg"
data-url="http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/LABS-BUTTONS.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="LABS-BUTTONS.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="LABS-BUTTONS2.jpg"
data-src="http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/LABS-BUTTONS2.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/LABS-BUTTONS2.jpg"
data-url="http://www.spitfireaudio.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/LABS-BUTTONS2.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="LABS-BUTTONS2.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)


----------



## kclements (Dec 5, 2014)

Just picked up Scary Strings. Very nice. Looking forward to the other three, and more. 

So love the Spitfire Lab instruments!

kc


----------



## Chris Hurst (Dec 5, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*

Donated and downloaded the latest library.

Thanks!


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 5, 2014)

Going to get all 8 (that will make 29 total correct ?). The Labs Felt Piano still boggles the mind to this day. And thank you for the extraordinary gift to Unicef.

And god bless everyone


----------



## thebob (Dec 5, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*

new spitfire stuffs + without putting myself into troubles with the bank + for a good cause = thanx Santa !


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 5, 2014)

Love these strings! Very cool indeed. Thanks Spitfire.


----------



## Manuel (Dec 5, 2014)

wow, great! a many thanks to you for you initiative helping unicef!


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 5, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*

At the risk of sounding hyperbolic, I think this little V.I. might honestly be one of the most incredible sounding and inspiring V.I.s I've ever played....

Though I would suggest that perhaps the name doesn't do it justice. Sure, if you're scoring a zombie show it would be more than useful but honestly I found myself immediately gravitating towards more serene, evocative and interesting gestures. 

I'm already writing a piece with it that is for a family members wedding...so, scary?...not necessarily so!


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*

THANKS!! We'd love any demos anyone can come up with, we're all out on our remaining releases for 2014 so don't have time to do ones ourselves!


----------



## Niah (Dec 6, 2014)

The scary strings patch is an instant classic. I really love the rawness and unpredictability of it. Would love to see this concept expanded like you guys did with the felt piano.


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*



Niah @ Sat Dec 06 said:


> The scary strings patch is an instant classic. I really love the rawness and unpredictability of it. Would love to see this concept expanded like you guys did with the felt piano.



...ahem



more news on this...

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=42196

...thread soon.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 6, 2014)

Anyone else having troubles with Just giving today btw ?


----------



## dedersen (Dec 6, 2014)

No issues here, just donated.

Spitfire chaps, awesome of you fellas to do this every year!

EDIT: Oh my, the scary strings! What a glorious sound. And I agree, I am actually getting much more of an etheral vibe from them. Playing large block chords with this patch is a wonderful, wonderful thing.


----------



## Mika31sens (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*

Greats ! Thanks for the concept. I donate it. I'm waiting for the others sounds.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*



british_bpm @ Sat Dec 06 said:


> THANKS!! We'd love any demos anyone can come up with, we're all out on our remaining releases for 2014 so don't have time to do ones ourselves!



Here's one I did today using Scary Strings

https://soundcloud.com/dcoscina/apophis


----------



## blougui (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*



dcoscina @ Sun Dec 07 said:


> british_bpm @ Sat Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> > THANKS!! We'd love any demos anyone can come up with, we're all out on our remaining releases for 2014 so don't have time to do ones ourselves!
> ...


Lovely!
Erik


----------



## Niah (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*



british_bpm @ Sat Dec 06 said:


> Niah @ Sat Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> > The scary strings patch is an instant classic. I really love the rawness and unpredictability of it. Would love to see this concept expanded like you guys did with the felt piano.
> ...




=o


----------



## m-tron (Dec 6, 2014)

love that track, david!


----------



## tmm (Dec 6, 2014)

These strings may be just the atmosphere I was looking for but couldn't quite find for a current song. Donated, and downloaded, thanks Spitfire!


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 6, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*



dcoscina @ Sat Dec 06 said:


> british_bpm @ Sat Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> > THANKS!! We'd love any demos anyone can come up with, we're all out on our remaining releases for 2014 so don't have time to do ones ourselves!
> ...



LOVE IT!

Wished I hadn't called it 'Scary Strings' now!!

Best.

C.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 7, 2014)

Maybe Ligeti Strings? Or Crumby Strings (if you want a playful nod to George Crumb)

Really inspiring sound nonetheless.


----------



## Vin (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*



dcoscina @ 7/12/2014 said:


> british_bpm @ Sat Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> > THANKS!! We'd love any demos anyone can come up with, we're all out on our remaining releases for 2014 so don't have time to do ones ourselves!
> ...



Great work! Loved the woodwinds.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*

I love Scary Strings. I wish that there was a version where the strings did not morph into out of tune dissonance (hence the scary sound). The version could be called "emotional strings."

Does anyone have demos of the other lab instruments?


----------



## The Darris (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*

I guess I will share my first shot at using Scary Strings. In fact, everything but the ambient sound are free instruments. 

Clare Solo Voice - Ivy Audio
Scary Strings - Spitfire
Iron Drum - Spitfire
Felt Piano - Spitfire

https://soundcloud.com/christopher-harris/dreaming-autumn


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice job Christopher! To me Spitfire is really at the top of the heap for realistic sounding samples.


----------



## Ed (Dec 7, 2014)

I loooooooveeeeeeee the Scary Strings. It reminds me of Elliot Goldenthal. Its the kind of thing I have been hoping someone come out with for years and years. Just really interesting sustains, like the Flautandos and Tension Strings in Sable. I really hope the new Albion captures the same quality of these samples. Now I wish I had a reason to write some spooky music.

EDIT: Anyone notice that after a while the note cuts off? Somethings off with the programming.


----------



## tmm (Dec 7, 2014)

Ed @ Sun Dec 07 said:


> Now I wish I had a reason to write some spooky music.



You need a reason to write? Reason to write = recent acquisition of awesome, fragile string samples :wink:


----------



## Blake Ewing (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*



The Darris @ Sun Dec 07 said:


> I guess I will share my first shot at using Scary Strings. In fact, everything but the ambient sound are free instruments.
> 
> Clare Solo Voice - Ivy Audio
> Scary Strings - Spitfire
> ...



Very nice, Chris!


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 7, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*

Nice job Erik & Chris, unfortunately it does not seem like user demo's end up on the Spitfire site very often. 

Would be great to hear and eDNA demo's anyone has as well.


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 7, 2014)

Dryden.Chambers @ Sat Dec 06 said:


> Anyone else having troubles with Just giving today btw ?



Yep. My card gets rejected. Usually it's no problem with Paypal.


----------



## Ed (Dec 7, 2014)

Ed @ Sun Dec 07 said:


> EDIT: Anyone notice that after a while the note cuts off? Somethings off with the programming.



Seriously can someone confirm this? Its annoying. Im sure its an easy fix.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 7, 2014)

I sent Spitfire a service request to see if they know anything, but i'm sure it's a cc issue.
But I'm buggered out.



kitekrazy @ Sun Dec 07 said:


> Dryden.Chambers @ Sat Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else having troubles with Just giving today btw ?
> ...


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 7, 2014)

Ed @ Sun Dec 07 said:


> Ed @ Sun Dec 07 said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Anyone notice that after a while the note cuts off? Somethings off with the programming.
> ...



Yep, happens here too. Takes awhile but it does stop.


----------



## Niah (Dec 7, 2014)

Ed @ Sun Dec 07 said:


> Ed @ Sun Dec 07 said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Anyone notice that after a while the note cuts off? Somethings off with the programming.
> ...



Yeap it's real but I don't think it's an issue with the programming but rather that this patch isn't looped.


----------



## Daniel James (Dec 8, 2014)

Holy fuck these strings are amazing. Spitfire please make this a thing! a full library where the samples have life to them, not just static sustains and staccatos...we have those coming out the ass by this point, but these scary strings....man they just have life to them! you can get some real dissonance but also some beautiful atmosphere depending on what you layer them with. I am just imagining now something similar with some really soft trems, witch each note having its own subtle differences, little variations in dynamics like the scary ones. Got me excited about samples again for sure XD

-DJ


----------



## Ryan (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*

My demo song that I made after I bought this library for 3 hours ago. Love the sound of this "LABS". 
All samples are Spitfire Audio. Unmastered track. 



Best
Ryan


----------



## Synesthesia (Dec 8, 2014)

Daniel James @ Mon Dec 08 said:


> Holy f#@k these strings are amazing. Spitfire please make this a thing! a full library where the samples have life to them, not just static sustains and staccatos...we have those coming out the ass by this point, but these scary strings....man they just have life to them! you can get some real dissonance but also some beautiful atmosphere depending on what you layer them with. I am just imagining now something similar with some really soft trems, witch each note having its own subtle differences, little variations in dynamics like the scary ones. Got me excited about samples again for sure XD
> 
> -DJ




Its funny you should say that.................


:wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## ryanstrong (Dec 8, 2014)

Synesthesia @ Mon Dec 08 said:


> Daniel James @ Mon Dec 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy f#@k these strings are amazing. Spitfire please make this a thing! a full library where the samples have life to them, not just static sustains and staccatos...we have those coming out the ass by this point, but these scary strings....man they just have life to them! you can get some real dissonance but also some beautiful atmosphere depending on what you layer them with. I am just imagining now something similar with some really soft trems, witch each note having its own subtle differences, little variations in dynamics like the scary ones. Got me excited about samples again for sure XD
> ...




And queue Albion IV


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*

Well done sir.



Ryan @ Mon Dec 08 said:


> My demo song that I made after I bought this library for 3 hours ago. Love the sound of this "LABS".
> All samples are Spitfire Audio. Unmastered track.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tdavilio (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*

Very nice Ryan!


----------



## Daniel James (Dec 8, 2014)

Synesthesia @ Mon Dec 08 said:


> Daniel James @ Mon Dec 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy f#@k these strings are amazing. Spitfire please make this a thing! a full library where the samples have life to them, not just static sustains and staccatos...we have those coming out the ass by this point, but these scary strings....man they just have life to them! you can get some real dissonance but also some beautiful atmosphere depending on what you layer them with. I am just imagining now something similar with some really soft trems, witch each note having its own subtle differences, little variations in dynamics like the scary ones. Got me excited about samples again for sure XD
> ...



Nice one! I hope its adaptable in terms of style whatever you are cooking up. Although I think the next batch of libraries should focus on living breathing samples 

-DJ


----------



## Niah (Dec 8, 2014)

Synesthesia @ Mon Dec 08 said:


> Daniel James @ Mon Dec 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy f#@k these strings are amazing. Spitfire please make this a thing! a full library where the samples have life to them, not just static sustains and staccatos...we have those coming out the ass by this point, but these scary strings....man they just have life to them! you can get some real dissonance but also some beautiful atmosphere depending on what you layer them with. I am just imagining now something similar with some really soft trems, witch each note having its own subtle differences, little variations in dynamics like the scary ones. Got me excited about samples again for sure XD
> ...



o/~ /\~O _-) =o o=< o=? o=? o=? o=?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 9, 2014)

thanks guys!


----------



## tmm (Dec 9, 2014)

any hints as to when the other 3 Labs instruments in the pic will be released?


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 9, 2014)

Was finally able to get Scary Strings today, Right out of a Olafur Arnalds or A Winged Victory For The Sullen album-score. Very, very nice!

Funny that I was able to purchase major libraries from SF recently but had to let my card company know about these because they were so small in value (Just over $3 u.s.) and in England they blocked them ? So if anyone else is having troubles you may want to check with your card company.


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm not getting any sound out of my scary strings.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 9, 2014)

Modwheel up and or Expression up? Usually what happens to me. Also they do have a slow build especially if the expression is in the lowest position.


----------



## proxima (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*

OK, so scary strings is an obvious favorite (downloading now). Any other recommendations? I'll end up with most of them, but I don't want to miss out on the best ones.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*



british_bpm @ Sat Dec 06 said:


> Niah @ Sat Dec 06 said:
> 
> 
> > The scary strings patch is an instant classic. I really love the rawness and unpredictability of it. Would love to see this concept expanded like you guys did with the felt piano.
> ...




Daniel.... see this??? Albion IV????? ooooo la la!


----------



## zacnelson (Dec 10, 2014)

Ryan I thoroughly enjoyed your track!


----------



## evilantal (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*



proxima @ Wed Dec 10 said:


> OK, so scary strings is an obvious favorite (downloading now). Any other recommendations? I'll end up with most of them, but I don't want to miss out on the best ones.



+1 As there are no demos, what's the general consensus on the hidden gems?


----------



## amordechai (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*



evilantal @ 10.12.2014 said:


> proxima @ Wed Dec 10 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, so scary strings is an obvious favorite (downloading now). Any other recommendations? I'll end up with most of them, but I don't want to miss out on the best ones.
> ...



I love the felt piano and the hammered dulcimer.


----------



## davidgary73 (Dec 10, 2014)

Purchased Lab Felt Piano last nite but today the site is not loading at all. Just wondering if anyone has issues accessing Spitfire website?

Its alrite now..the site is working.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 10, 2014)

zacnelson @ 10/12/2014 said:


> Ryan I thoroughly enjoyed your track!



thank you so ~o)


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*

The original Labs Felt (now Soft) piano is a f'in miracle. But for just over $3 piece get them all, That will be 29 labs instruments for under $100 with all proceeds going to Unicef. And you will find a place to use them all.



proxima @ Tue Dec 09 said:


> OK, so scary strings is an obvious favorite (downloading now). Any other recommendations? I'll end up with most of them, but I don't want to miss out on the best ones.


----------



## williemyers (Dec 10, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*

getting a constant "unable to connect to JustGiving" message?


----------



## StatKsn (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*

+99 for Labs Felt Piano. One of the best soft pianos I ever stumbled upon.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Dec 11, 2014)

I LOVE the Spitfire Labs instruments! Scary Strings is so great & I'm eagerly anticipating the rest of this year's offerings.

There's a track on an album I just released that is comprised of nothing but Spitfire Labs instruments (and using only built-in Kontakt FX in each instance):
http://espectrostatic.bandcamp.com/track/the-cold-spot


----------



## Chris Hurst (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*

Love these strings!

Here's a quick something I knocked up using Scary Strings, the Felt (now soft) Piano, Albion & eDNA, so all Spitfire libraries.

I's actually my first post of music on here, so it would be interesting to see what you think & whether you like it! Mixed in headphones due to being away from my monitors.

Please be gentle...!

https://soundcloud.com/exitsounds/exit-sounds-the-first/s-1gd84


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice job Alex, Is that Ollie I hear playing drums : )



Alex Cuervo @ Thu Dec 11 said:


> I LOVE the Spitfire Labs instruments! Scary Strings is so great & I'm eagerly anticipating the rest of this year's offerings.
> 
> There's a track on an album I just released that is comprised of nothing but Spitfire Labs instruments (and using only built-in Kontakt FX in each instance):
> http://espectrostatic.bandcamp.com/track/the-cold-spot


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*

Nice job also Chris, one day I need a master class form one of you guys on how to build up a rise like that.

Love hearing felt.



exitsounds @ Thu Dec 11 said:


> Love these strings!
> 
> Here's a quick something I knocked up using Scary Strings, the Felt (now soft) Piano, Albion & eDNA, so all Spitfire libraries.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nullhertz (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign!!*

The scary Strings are indeed amazing! :D 

Here´s a small demo containing the "Charango", the "Felt piano" and a Instance of the "Mini Pan". (Layered with the 8dio hangdrum).

https://soundcloud.com/reasy/walking-on-air

I am looking forward to the Mini Harp!


----------



## GORILLA (Dec 11, 2014)

Keeps saying I have incorrect donation ID.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 11, 2014)

Thats what I had the first day, with 2 different cards. Contacting my credit card company, and trying again seemed to rectify it as they block low value transactions from foreign countries. I contacted James through the Spitfire service desk but have yet to hear back if they found any issues on there's or Just Giving's end.



GORILLA @ Thu Dec 11 said:


> Keeps saying I have incorrect donation ID.


----------



## GORILLA (Dec 11, 2014)

I read someone was having problems with low values so I was trying to give $30. Still doesnt work.


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign - PEEL GUITAR RELEASED!*

OK Chaps, next up is my Peel Guitar, it may not seem like much but it just gives you "that" sound out of the box, i've used it countless times on countless movies, and even when I get a guitarist in, it always ends up somewhere in the mix on the master!

Here's our official blurb:







*PEEL GUITAR*

From Christian's private collection, a very simple but effective workhorse guitar. _"I've never managed to better the quality of this little ditty, with 3 dynamic layers, no round robins it has sat on countless scores of mine. I get live players like Leo Abrahams to replace it but directors love the quality of sound so much that I rarely get rid of it altogether! It's a Fender Telecastor through a vintage 15w Fender Tweed amp played with just a hint of vibrato. It's got what I would call that totally English sound to it. With judicious use of tremolo and distortion/ amp plugs I have managed to make this sound - to a fairly convincing level - like Radiohead, Coldplay, Tom Waits, Nick Cave and U2!"_


----------



## Ryan (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign - PEEL GUITAR RELEASED!*

Cool. I'm at work now. Going to download it when I'm home again! 
Stay tuned for a demo later today.


----------



## maclaine (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign - PEEL GUITAR RELEASED!*



british_bpm @ Thu Dec 11 said:


> OK Chaps, next up is my Peel Guitar, it may not seem like much but it just gives you "that" sound out of the box, i've used it countless times on countless movies, and even when I get a guitarist in, it always ends up somewhere in the mix on the master!
> 
> Here's our official blurb:
> 
> ...



Far be it from me to question Spitfire's Rule Britannia spirit, which I love, but I just want to mention that I think it's funny how the most American of combos, a Fender Telecaster through a Fender amp, could possibly be considered to have a "totally English sound". Perhaps it's just my own latent national pride getting a bit stirred up.


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign - PEEL GUITAR RELEASED!*

You're absolutely right, to be more specific "that classic british indy sound"... Johnny Marr and on...

In reference to *stylistic* more than from where the machinery and tech is from.

C.


----------



## maclaine (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign - PEEL GUITAR RELEASED!*



british_bpm @ Thu Dec 11 said:


> You're absolutely right, to be more specific "that classic british indy sound"... Johnny Marr and on...



Of course. I knew exactly the sound you meant when I read the description, being a guitar player before anything else. Just poking a little fun...


----------



## Daniel James (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign - PEEL GUITAR RELEASED!*



british_bpm @ Thu Dec 11 said:


> OK Chaps, next up is my Peel Guitar, it may not seem like much but it just gives you "that" sound out of the box, i've used it countless times on countless movies, and even when I get a guitarist in, it always ends up somewhere in the mix on the master!
> 
> Here's our official blurb:
> 
> ...



Wow! seriously another amazing sounding library. Its a prime example of it doesnt matter how 'deep' sampled something is....if it nails the tone, its gunna get used!

-DJ


----------



## syashdown (Dec 12, 2014)

Peel guitar is great, going straight into a cue I'm working on now


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign - PEEL GUITAR RELEASED!*

Thanks Daniel, I have plenty of shoddy samples in my lib that I've made, but I'm just keen to release the ones that for no apparent reason just click and work and end up in masses of stuff that I do, because they just.... well.... work! I'm hearing the charango I made all over the place at the moment thanks to it going into our Labs, it makes me tearful, like watching a child grow his/her wings and fly away...


----------



## Ryan (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign - PEEL GUITAR RELEASED!*

My demo song that I made after I downloaded this library for 3 hours ago. 
All samples are Spitfire Audio. Unmastered track. 

I also use the guitar as a "pad" here. It's very nice for that! 

voices = me




Enjoy! 

Best 
Ryan


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign - PEEL GUITAR RELEASED!*

It's like watching my daughter dance her first prom dance. Pride in her beauty and what she has become. But I can't help feel that I want to kill the man she's dancing with.

Good work!!

C.
x


----------



## Daniel James (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign - PEEL GUITAR RELEASED!*



british_bpm @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> Thanks Daniel, I have plenty of shoddy samples in my lib that I've made, but I'm just keen to release the ones that for no apparent reason just click and work and end up in masses of stuff that I do, because they just.... well.... work! I'm hearing the charango I made all over the place at the moment thanks to it going into our Labs, it makes me tearful, like watching a child grow his/her wings and fly away...



I know exactly what you mean! Alot of my work is all sound design stuff I have done which works great as a standalone sound and just works...but having to make a commercial sample library out of it was a tricky prospect. You have managed to take something which on paper shouldnt even compete at the level of samples thee days (ie no rr, small dynamic range) and have just blown the other away. Something which I think deserves much respect! 

-DJ


----------



## kclements (Dec 12, 2014)

Really Nice Track, Ryan. Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers
kc


----------



## StatKsn (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign - PEEL GUITAR RELEASED!*

Ryan,

B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L 8)


----------



## Vin (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign - PEEL GUITAR RELEASED!*

Awesome work, Ryan.


----------



## davidgary73 (Dec 12, 2014)

Just purchased Peel Guitar..wow..what a lovely tone. 

Looking forward to the Mini Harp


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice work Ryan, very shoegaze.


----------



## Resoded (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign - PEEL GUITAR RELEASED!*

Love both the scary strings and now the peel guitar. Great sounds, possibly the best bang for the buck libraries out there.

Ryan, beautiful demo!


----------



## amordechai (Dec 12, 2014)

Very nice, Ryan!
- a


----------



## asherpope (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign - PEEL GUITAR RELEASED!*

Sweet work Ryan!
I just picked up Scary Strings, Peel Guitar & Labs Drums...phenomenal stuff!!!
Here's my addition - a track that uses only Labs instruments:
Scary Strings
Felt Piano
Labs Drums
Soft Vibes
Peel Guitar
Obviously a bit of processing and FX added but these instruments sure are inspiring.

https://soundcloud.com/asher-pope/peacelab


----------



## Neifion (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign - PEEL GUITAR RELEASED!*

Wonderful track Ryan, and beautiful vocals! And also an excellent track, Asher! Really like the touch of drums at the end. Reminds me of the Thomas Was Alone soundtrack, which was a great one. 

Just picked up the guitar and drums.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign - PEEL GUITAR RELEASED!*

:shock: 
ohhh, I'm so glad you guys like it! thanks a lot!
I'm now looking forward to get the mini harp :D

Have nice day!

Best
Ryan


----------



## asherpope (Dec 15, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign - PEEL GUITAR RELEASED!*



Neifion @ Sun Dec 14 said:


> Wonderful track Ryan, and beautiful vocals! And also an excellent track, Asher! Really like the touch of drums at the end. Reminds me of the Thomas Was Alone soundtrack, which was a great one.
> 
> Just picked up the guitar and drums.


Thanks! I've never heard of Thomas Was Alone...will check it out


----------



## JF (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign - PEEL GUITAR RELEASED!*

I'm loving these Scary Strings. They sure do provoke the imagination.

Here's my demo:
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F182146322&secret_url=false[/flash] 
https://soundcloud.com/john-freese/the-beginning


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign - MINI PAN RELEASED*

Hi guys.

Please enjoy the new Mini Harp. A little noisy, nicely rough round the edges(well it IS me playing it!). Great if you want something exactly half way between a harp and a ukelele or charango. Really lovely if softly layered with our Skaila Kanga harp.

Best.

C. x

=======================================================







*MINI HARP*

The final contribution for Labs 2014 from CH's personal collection is his mini harp. Here's what he had to say about the two VIs you get with this one package. _"I love the sound of the harp, but like so many things it has a connotation, it puts you in a certain mood or place. I wanted to capture a more enigmatic account. So I bought a cheap small harp and played it badly myself concentrating only on the quietest level my fat fingers could play it. I love it on it's own (with lots of reverb) and find it sits amazingly well with the proper Skaila Kanga harp that we built for a tracked sound. But my absolute fave is the trem harp, this for me is evocative of Gustavo Santaolalla or something Nick Cave would stick in one of his western scores."_

*RELEASED*

=======================================================


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE Free Samples Charity GIVEAWAY - DJEMBE, CAJON, TRUMPET FIDDLE and PLUCKED UPRIGHT Now Released!!*

Hi guys,

Next up, another four beauties!

Thanks again for all of your generous contributions!

C x

=======================================================






*DJEMBE*

Find us a studio without one of these! We un-retired our lovely full sized Djembe from it's duties as a side coffee table and set Cicely Balston to deep sample this much loved drum beyond oblivion. With a ridiculous number of mic positions, artics, RR's and dyn' layers this should keep you from un-retiring your side table for a a while.

*RELEASED*

=======================================================






*TRUMPET FIDDLE*

This is a real attic-special. Christian found this at Hobgoblins in London. I single stringed oddity with a small gramophone horn as it's resonator it was allegedly the instrument du jour for about six months sometime in the 1910's, but soon fell out of favour because, well because it sounded just so damned awful. It does however record well and has miraculously made it's way onto countless scores mainly because it is featured as part of the "Brunel Loops" in Spitfire's popular Albion 1" library. Indeed we're sure we spotted it being used on Reznor's seminal score for "Girl With A Dragon Tattoo" but don't quote us on that!

*RELEASED*

=======================================================






*CAJON*

Quite literally translated; "box". Originating from Peru, this amazing instrument has infected latin music all over south America find it's way back to Europe via Flamenco pioneers like Paco De Lucia and finally into use in popular music in the UK by it's appeal as a great accompaniment for acoustic gigs and especially small promotional tours for rising stars. It sounds like a little drum-and-bass kit but it's easy to transport! It is played by slapping the main body of the front panel for a "kick" style sound. The slapping the top edges to resonate some ingenious snares inside the box, to create a "snare" type sound.

*RELEASED*

=======================================================






*PLUCKED UPRIGHT*

Not long after buying this beautiful hand made German upright piano, Christian set about to plucking it. This is a deep sampled multi mic set of samples from the piano that is used as Spitfire's seminal "http://www.spitfireaudio.com/felt-piano (Felt Piano)". If you like this, you may want to try Spitfire's commercial "http://www.spitfireaudio.com/plucked-piano (Plucked Piano)" a grand in the hall at Air Studios, one of the finest scoring stages in the world!

*RELEASED*

=======================================================

*MORE NEWS ON MORE LABS 2014 LINES TO FOLLOW!!!*


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE Free Samples Charity GIVEAWAY - DJEMBE, CAJON, TRUMPET FIDDLE and PLUCKED UPRIGHT Now Released!!*

Why are you so good to us ? : ) 

Merry Christmas to Christian, Paul, Stanley, Harnek, etc. and congrats on being the second biggest contributor on Just giving with this effort.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Dec 19, 2014)

Is there a time limit to how long these are available?


----------



## tokatila (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE Free Samples Charity GIVEAWAY - DJEMBE, CAJON, TRUMPET FIDDLE and PLUCKED UPRIGHT Now Released!!*



british_bpm @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> ...We un-retired our lovely full sized Djembe from it's duties as a side coffee table...



Is this a common occurence with Djembes, I wonder...(looking at the coffee table).

Love the trumpet fiddle!


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 20, 2014)

JT3_Jon @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> Is there a time limit to how long these are available?



No, the Labs scheme is year round, we have 29 different instruments now available including the very popular soft piano and Waton drums. The Charango is my personal favourite (other than the scary strings).

Best.

C.


----------



## ottonova (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE Free Samples Charity GIVEAWAY - DJEMBE, CAJON, TRUMPET FIDDLE and PLUCKED UPRIGHT Now Released!!*

Thanks Spitfire for the new instruments, they are all wonderful.

I also made something using the Scary Strings, Peel Guitar, Mini Harp, Plucked Upright & The Colonel:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F182442327&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE Free Samples Charity GIVEAWAY - DJEMBE, CAJON, TRUMPET FIDDLE and PLUCKED UPRIGHT Now Released!!*

Wonderful use of $15 in charming sample instruments.



ottonova @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> Thanks Spitfire for the new instruments, they are all wonderful.
> 
> I also made something using the Scary Strings, Peel Guitar, Mini Harp, Plucked Upright & The Colonel:
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F182442327&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## benmrx (Dec 20, 2014)

british_bpm @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> JT3_Jon @ Sat Dec 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a time limit to how long these are available?
> ...



Thanks! I was just about to ask the same question.


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE Free Samples Charity GIVEAWAY - DJEMBE, CAJON, TRUMPET FIDDLE and PLUCKED UPRIGHT Now Released!!*



Dryden.Chambers @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> Wonderful use of $15 in charming sample instruments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD WORK!!


----------



## tmm (Dec 23, 2014)

Loving the Trumpet Fiddle on the whole, and also the combo of Trumpet Fiddle bowed sustains with Scary Strings MW Cool. Very brittle, haunting, and beautiful.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 23, 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gkzzburtmh6mztm/MsAshby.mp3?dl=0

A very quick simple use of Labs Mini Harp Tremolo patch ( w/ Vahalla Room), with a little help from Granite, my music man, and a simple drum loop etc.


----------



## blougui (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE Free Samples Charity GIVEAWAY - DJEMBE, CAJON, TRUMPET FIDDLE and PLUCKED UPRIGHT Now Released!!*

Ryan, JF, Ottonova : congratulations !
3 demos and a whole different universe each time.
- Erik


----------



## Vastman (Dec 25, 2014)

All of your wonderful demos... I picked up most of them. Thank you, Spitfire and v.i. creators! beautiful....

for the kids....


----------



## JT3_Jon (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign - PEEL GUITAR RELEASED!*

Very cool Ryan!! What are those vocals in the background? You say they are from spitfire? 



Ryan @ Fri Dec 12 said:


> My demo song that I made after I downloaded this library for 3 hours ago.
> All samples are Spitfire Audio. Unmastered track.
> 
> I also use the guitar as a "pad" here. It's very nice for that!
> ...


----------



## british_bpm (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi guys,

Just a cordial reminder that the three totally free xmas goodies will become "charity" goodies later today.

*May I also take this opportunity to thank the countless numbers of you who have now taken our UNICEF total to nearly £63,000!! THAT'S OVER $95,000 AT TODAY'S EXCHANGE RATE!! Totally totally nuts*

We'll be sure to keep the Labs chest brimming with new goodies and experiments soon.

Much love as always and all the best for a wonderful 2015.

C. x


----------



## Matt Hawken (Jan 6, 2015)

A huge thank you to Spitfire for making these instruments available - your generosity is as inspiring as their sound!

In case anyone is still dithering over buying any of these or would like to hear some of the sounds, I put together a little ditty that's 100% Spitfire Labs:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F184795315&secret_url=false[/flash] 

Non-flash link: https://soundcloud.com/matthawken/spitfire-labs-test

Instruments used: 

Mandolin
Melodica
Scary Strings
Peel Guitar
Mini Harp
Kalimba
Ollie Waton Drums
Frame Drum
Soft Piano
Hammered Dulcimer


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 6, 2015)

That really deserves a spot on the Spitfire website IMHO Matt. Hopefully Christian & Paul hears this. Well done.



Matt Hawken @ Tue Jan 06 said:


> A huge thank you to Spitfire for making these instruments available - your generosity is as inspiring as their sound!
> 
> In case anyone is still dithering over buying any of these or would like to hear some of the sounds, I put together a little ditty that's 100% Spitfire Labs:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryan (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: SPITFIRE LAUNCHES 2014 Christmas 'LABS' - FREE SAMPLES Campaign - PEEL GUITAR RELEASED!*

Hi JT3_Jon

Happy new year. Sorry for the late answer. I've been in vacation/working mode the last 3 weeks. 

It's me/my singing/vocals (improvising). Glad you like it! Makes me happy.



JT3_Jon @ 31/12/2014 said:


> Very cool Ryan!! What are those vocals in the background? You say they are from spitfire?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryan (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello

I've made a song using:

Mini Harp
Scary Strings (in my opinion; lovely strings) 
Charango
Mandolin
Peel Guitar

The rest (without the piano) are samples from Spitfire Audio.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 15, 2015)

Very nice job Ryan as usual. Dryden


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2015)

Dryden.Chambers @ 15/1/2015 said:


> Very nice job Ryan as usual. Dryden



Thanks Dryden C. Glad you like it.

Ryan


----------



## Matt Hawken (Jan 16, 2015)

Dryden.Chambers @ Wed Jan 07 said:


> That really deserves a spot on the Spitfire website IMHO Matt. Hopefully Christian & Paul hears this. Well done.



Wow, thanks, Dryden - that's most kind. I missed out on the Oscar nomination this year, but being considered worthy of a spot on the Spitfire website is definitely the next best honour!  

Ryan, loving your sounds too! These samples are so much fun.


----------

